
82% of Databases Left Unencrypted in Public Cloud - gauravphoenix
http://www.darkreading.com/cloud/82--of-databases-left-unencrypted-in-public-cloud/d/d-id/1328966?
======
QuinnyPig
Sorry-- why is encryption at rest a big deal for most workloads? Doesn't that
defend largely against "someone breaks into the AWS datacenter and steals a
pile of drives" use case?

Let's ignore highly sensitive data (cardholder information, PHI, etc).

